# 14oz OG Harvest - 4x4x8' grow-ebb'n'flo



## OGKushman (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi everyone...Im new here...so here is my setup:

300watts of ccfl for  veg./clone room, flood and drain.

1000w HPS, Sun System reflector 6  in. ducted out of room, Hortilux Bulb, 250 CFM vortex fan/carbon filter thru light, Botanicare  Flood and Drain 4x4 tray, 37 gal res., Air Stone/30 gal air pump, 450 GPH water  pump

Nutes; All GH: Flora, Micro, Bloom, Dry KoolBloom, Bud Blood,  R.O, PH'd, Grodan  Rockwoll, 7k BTU A/C...all for a room that is ~4'deep x 4'wide x 8'tall! Lined  with 3mil b/w poly. 15 lb CO2 tank leaks out every other day. 

Wanted to post what I have been working on now for quite some time....the highly sought after OG

So without further delay...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 19, 2009)

can i be your friend


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 19, 2009)

and i think i can make out yer finger prints on that hash:giggle:


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 19, 2009)

Lookin good. G.H. did you well I see.I'm droolin


----------



## Killuminati420 (Jul 19, 2009)

gj! =D


----------



## OGKushman (Jul 19, 2009)

more


----------



## sweetnug (Jul 19, 2009)

What size rockwool cubes did you use, how often did you water and for how long and did you let them dry out very much.  Thanks a lot


----------



## ishnish (Jul 19, 2009)

:ciao:
Beautiful Buds ya got there!!


----------



## OGKushman (Jul 20, 2009)

sweetnug said:
			
		

> What size rockwool cubes did you use, how often did you water and for how long and did you let them dry out very much.  Thanks a lot


6 inch rockwool cubes on top of 12 inch x 3 inch expansion cubes
I watered once a day when budding - WHEN MY LIGHT COMES ON I FEED H20 + CO2.


----------



## sweetnug (Jul 21, 2009)

How dry should they get at the driest point?  I just worry about them staying too wet or too dry, is that possible with 1 watering a day for 15 min.  Enviroment is great with enrichment.


----------



## OGKushman (Jul 21, 2009)

sweetnug said:
			
		

> How dry should they get at the driest point?  I just worry about them staying too wet or too dry, is that possible with 1 watering a day for 15 min.  Enviroment is great with enrichment.


the rockwool? I hand water from the top of the cube everyday also. The trunk starts ~9 inch off the top of the tray...water level does not get to top so I hand water a couple cups into the top of the wool.  You do not ever want the wool to be dry.


----------



## OGKushman (Jul 21, 2009)

another thing. If the humidity gets too high mold will start to gro on the cubes. I do let them "dry" i guess as much as they can between waterings each day.  But I do water liberally.  I think you can water as much as you want just dont leave the water constantly cycling through all day. 

I noticed the algae and mold disappear when i put a fan in the room at night when the light, a/c turn off.


----------



## mr.greengenes (Jul 25, 2009)

Wow, great job and congratulations. That harvest might just win first prize at the Humboldt County Fair! Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 1, 2009)

mr.greengenes said:
			
		

> Wow, great job and congratulations. That harvest might just win first prize at the Humboldt County Fair! Thanks for sharing the photos.


Thanks for the positive info!

But for real...

I went to 4 clinics in San Francisco this last week. I sampled 5 types of OG kush. I can honestly say that without a doubt this OG I have is far better then what they sell at the clinics. I have a couple Oz's left and its all for me. I cant seem to replace it...even when I was trading 1g for 1.5g of the "sour OG" at Grass Roots Clinic in SF...I tried it, then ended up selling it all off to my cousin (he has a card).  I have smoked my stuff for almost 2 months now and still get high all the time. I have 2 grams of hash left and quit smoking that stuff for a while. I was getting stupid lol...

Now guys...I am pleased to announce here to you for the first time that my Bubba Kush will be done very soon...

keep lookin and stay high!!! adios


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 1, 2009)

You have a green thumb my friend...   Awesome buds !


----------



## DonJones (Aug 2, 2009)

Og,  Where did you get you plants from, seeds or cuttings?  If seed, where from and what specific strain?

How long from a seedling/cutting to harvest?

How many plants in the 4' x 4' x 8'' room?

I'm new at this too, and those are fantastic pictures.  Suggestion, next time you take picts of big buds, put something like a dime or quarter in the picture for a frame of reference on the size.  I'm in my first grow in soil and just learning.   It seems like the more I learn the more I realize there is to learn.

I'm using Alaska Fish Fertilizer in veg and will switch to Alaska More-bloom when I start budding them in the next week or so.  I realize that sounds ghetto to most of you old timers, but that is what my mentor uses and he gets some very good quality and good quantity too out of soil.  After a couple of soil grows, I intend to switch to soiless/hydroponic.

Don Jones


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 10, 2009)

I got my plants from a clinic in LB I cant remember the name...off Del Amo and Cherry (very close).

They were clones about 3 weeks old.

hard to remember but I think about 7 weeks of veg and 9 weeks of bud.

4 plants in my room.

I have some pics for frame of reference.  Ill dig em up...

I have learned through a long process that soil attracts pests. Plus nutrient PPM and PH is hard to stabilize in soil. But to each is own, and good luck!


----------



## OriginalGrower (Aug 18, 2009)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> I got my plants from a clinic in LB I cant remember the name...off Del Amo and Cherry (very close).
> 
> They were clones about 3 weeks old.
> 
> ...



Did you ever find those pics?  

Checking soil PH is not so hard. I do it every week. 


Awesome grow And sweet looking cheeba.


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 18, 2009)

OriginalGrower said:
			
		

> Did you ever find those pics?
> 
> Checking soil PH is not so hard. I do it every week.
> 
> ...


Havent looked  

Thanks! It was sooooo good. Glad I got a clone!



You guys will see OG again in 2 months or so.


----------



## froggy (Aug 19, 2009)

amazing pics bro, brings hope to us all...
thnx


----------



## IRISH (Aug 19, 2009)

sweet cheeba ogk. . rock on bro...


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 19, 2009)

thanks Irish...and everyone else! This next batch of OG is veg'd out and in rotation. Going in the room in less than a week. We shall see soon how her genes fair after being cloned as many times as she has.


----------



## wirenut2 (Aug 20, 2009)

Wow,nice job,I'm 13 days into my first grow and I hope I have at least a third of the yield you got!Congrats!!


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 21, 2009)

wirenut2 said:
			
		

> Wow,nice job,I'm 13 days into my first grow and I hope I have at least a third of the yield you got!Congrats!!



If u have 140,000 lumens, 4 foot veg, proper nutes, and ventilation u should get that


----------



## Subnaum (Aug 31, 2009)

O my god bro! That **** is amazing! I want it.lol


----------



## OGKushman (Sep 1, 2009)

I wish I saved some...Glad I cloned her a few times over. 

about 75 days until chop of this fine strain once more.


----------



## SMOK3R (Sep 5, 2009)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> I got my plants from a clinic in LB I cant remember the name...off Del Amo and Cherry (very close).



LBQDC maybe?  Thats the closest one to that intersection that I know of.

Nice grow OG!


----------



## OGKushman (Sep 5, 2009)

YEP! I _think _that is where I got the OG


----------



## SMOK3R (Sep 6, 2009)

Well hey Neighbor!  Check out AHH and my new favorite spot NHS.  Both on weedmaps.  They will hook it up... ask for Manny


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Sep 7, 2009)

good to see other so cal mmj paitents hows the clinics in lb? 
if your ever in my area(ela) check out the compassion union or
DNC in korea town they have the bomb dank


----------



## OGKushman (Sep 7, 2009)

Places in SoCal are hit and miss. I def check em out!

*West Valley Patients Group* in Woodland Hills is awesome. BEST CLONE STRAINS. 60$ cap.  
*One Love* in LBC is totally run by the coolest patient ever. HE owns it, runs it, sells the best OG, sells clones for all his strains, and even sells ready to bud mothers for 40$!!!! I love this place, it has a GREEN CROSS on the windows in the front. lol


I am starting to trust weedtracker...i find good comments, I go there and see what its about...


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Sep 8, 2009)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> Places in SoCal are hit and miss. I def check em out!
> 
> *West Valley Patients Group* in Woodland Hills is awesome. BEST CLONE STRAINS. 60$ cap.
> *One Love* in LBC is totally run by the coolest patient ever. HE owns it, runs it, sells the best OG, sells clones for all his strains, and even sells ready to bud mothers for 40$!!!! I love this place, it has a GREEN CROSS on the windows in the front. lol
> ...


 
i hate WT im just going to sunvalleycaregivers in the valley cu aka soto street collective -boyle heights ela and downtown natural caregivers they got the bomb alot of spots i checked out have uncured wet buds .

did u ever get to check out granadahillsDF it was the greatest shop ever created


----------



## OGKushman (Sep 8, 2009)

I have been to DF. Great shop. I didnt buy any clones though...I was passin through


----------



## Smot_poker (Sep 8, 2009)

you guys are lucky, i don't know of any clinics that aren't an hours drive away from me. 

that's why i'm starting my own personal clinic downstairs!!! lol.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Sep 13, 2009)

SUP OG, KUDOS big time.... LBC uh thats good real good, very frosty nug from what i see... please tell us in ur opinion which is better to grow Bubba or OG n why... i really want to grow some og, bubba or master/bubba(masters aka chaman kush)
how come u only grew 4 OG plants insted of 6 which is the limit in this county right?


----------



## OGKushman (Sep 13, 2009)

IMO:
OG has better smoke. Bubba has better yield. 

In my space 4 plants is all I can do. The Bubba was *1*. 

I got ~11oz. from 1 bubba plant under 1k watts. Same conditions 4 OG plants gave me 14oz. Now they are different strains, but the bubba grows like a christmas tree, fills in fast, fills in thick, and grow symmetrically. OG grows slow, fills in late, and buds are sparse through out the large stalks. 

OG for connoisseur taste and remarkable creeper high.
Bubba for quantity and instant bake.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Sep 14, 2009)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> IMO:
> OG has better smoke. Bubba has better yield.
> 
> In my space 4 plants is all I can do. The Bubba was *1*.
> ...


 
wow thanks bro... very complete... u said 11oz of one bubba  lol.. cool ish way to go growing nothing but dank
for sure i gotta grow some bubba...
did u make a journal for da bubba?


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 14, 2009)

Dr., you do have to realize that the Bubba OG is talking about is his own cross of Bubblegum x Hindu Kush, which would not be the same as a true BubbaKush which is a cross of the Original OG Kush, Tahoe Cut.

Anything that is crossed with the Original OG or any OG itself will be a mediocre producer, unless you really train her and do a lot of topping to get an even canopy.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Sep 14, 2009)

norcal i was saying OG or BUBBA not ogbubba mix.  what i said about a cross is the cross between master and bubba wich some people call masters. but back in the day was chaman kush(masterxbubba) my favorite kush


----------

